# Magna Flow Mufflers



## Chicagoat04 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey All,

Just wanted to mention Magna Flow Mufflers that I just installed in place of the stock mufflers. I also have a AEM 21-8016DP Brute Force Induction System. The results are incredible and the sound is deep and quiet at low Rpm but when you step on it the deep tone and mean induction roar is just plain old LS1 magic. HUGE DIFFERENCE from stock and I have K miles on this fresh Phantom Black 04. I would like to know how to get some 18" cheap I have the 17" for winter/ fall.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on your exhaust upgrade. Enjoy it and all you need now are headers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on the magnaflows you should be able to find some 18" rims here or on ebay. Good luck.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

check the local craigslists too...I don't think you'll find them cheap though...been looking for 18s myself (but not intensly looking) for awhile and haven't seen them locally for under $1K for perfect wheels...
Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice. Congrats on the upgrades!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How many is "K miles" ?


----------



## Chicagoat04 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Headers*

How much of a pain in the arse are headers to install. My buddy has all the necessary tools and space. Also, how much of a difference should be expected from headers and I guess a that point an H Pipe would be in order?

This 04 has 27,000 miles
It is almost perfect and very much a lump of clay regarding performance mods

I want to keep it streetable but just barely, it is my daily driver

Thanks everyone


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Chicagoat04 said:


> How much of a pain in the arse are headers to install. My buddy has all the necessary tools and space. Also, how much of a difference should be expected from headers and I guess a that point an H Pipe would be in order?
> 
> This 04 has 27,000 miles
> It is almost perfect and very much a lump of clay regarding performance mods
> ...


From what im hearing there not that hard to install. I on the other hand took mine in.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Chicagoat04 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just wanted to mention Magna Flow Mufflers that I just installed in place of the stock mufflers. I also have a AEM 21-8016DP Brute Force Induction System. The results are incredible and the sound is deep and quiet at low Rpm but when you step on it the deep tone and mean induction roar is just plain old LS1 magic. HUGE DIFFERENCE from stock and I have K miles on this fresh Phantom Black 04. I would like to know how to get some 18" cheap I have the 17" for winter/ fall.


Yep, the Magnaflow mufflers sure sound sweet. I have them on my 05. As far as new 18 in wheels, 
try to use one of our sponsers like DISCOUNT TIRE DIRECT.
you can also try EBAY, Customwheelsdirect.com . Or your local Town Fair Tire, they have decent tire and wheel packages. 

As for headers, average install time should be around 4-5 hours as long as you have all the proper tools. In most cases you will have to do some cutting and welding. I know a few people that had theirs installed at their local muffler shops. Install prices vary. Mine were done at the performance shop that I always use. GOOD LUCK


----------

